# A few Snowbear Questions



## tayln99 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello All, I am New posting but have read all 50 plus pages of this Section for tips and info. Well not every single post but quite alot of them 

I Recently picked up a Used / New Snowbear setup. You know they put them on them but never used it except 1-2 times or something etc etc. 600 $ delivered to my door was worth the Risk for what I was Lookig for. 

A few Questions that i could use some info help on please to see where things stand now.,

What seems to be the Best Replacement Winch ? I saw the Motor thing swap for $110.00 but I would like a complete 2nd winch as backup and to use off my John Deere 140 for Other Jobs for summer time Chores etc . What out there seems to be equal or better winch with good breaking and speed at a fair price. Any Specfic Names with Model Numbers ? I looked at so many in last week, What is the latest on winches ?
I should say My SB has the Chain Setup on it and I have a Strap as a backup lift item.I would pretty much like to stick to Chain as seems less likely to break,snag,etc ? So winch spare should be able to run the chain. I have access to a Metal fab Guy so minor Mounting Plate mod's would be ok if needed. I also live 3 miles from a harbor freight Store
which has been very handy lately and they carry alot of winches that have been discussed by others on here lately. Anything from there been used / tested to work as needed for SB Plows needs lately ?

Also I have the Big Ugly Box Switch.. I would pefer to have a Remote only or a combo remote with a manual switch setup. Like ATV setup.. The $ 389.00 remote setup from SB seems like way out of line ? What about options ? Shouldnt about Any Universal remote work ? Gorilla model ? for example ? I just don't see why the SB Remote setup is so damn $$$ vs what else is out there that does the same thing ? I am not very Elec. Inclined but seems there has to be Other Well working Setup Options That I dont have to build myself or pay 400 bucks for a pre built setup? . Anyone know / tested a good Model that will work for fair price with limited mod's at most ? 

Thanks for any new Advice or Info on these Items 

On a personal Note I must say I Loved the Reading.. Yeah I saw the SB bashing, I Race Nitro RC Cars and It's the same thing with the Monster Class ( My Fav ) vs the 1/8th Buggy and Truggy Class Guys . They Claim Our Monster Class is kinda 2nd rate etc etc and we should get REAL Cars/Trucks (1/8th's ) like them etc and its just the same dang thing here with the SB Vs the "real" Plows I just laughed and laughed doing all the reading Thanks for the entertainment from both sides  

I Plow with a 40 year old John Deere 140 lawn tractor. One reason I got the SB was as A Backup for My JD and for the Years when we get the big stuff , But another good Reason was for My DOG !  I hate to see him get so cold watching me plow ! Now he Can sit In truck with me and supervise and stay warm. 

Another Reason I went for the SB over a New Plow or a used truck/plow setup this year is I get to take the Savings for a weekend Poker Training Camp trip to vegas next month . Seemed like a plus there. 

I have 2 4x4's , A 99 Dodge 1500 ( reg ride) and my 1982 F 150 ( 289k miles and still good looking and working) The ford is my dump truck,field truck,wood truck etc. I wanted the SB plow for My F 150 and it happened to have Mounts for My Dodge on it so that was cool. I will still Get the ford Mount and then use whatever truck i choose each time .The Ford I don't even license except every 2-3 years and thats what it is for is to do Work, but Nice to have option to use the Dodge if I Have to travel to do a friend or a family member etc. 

Oh BTW, Yes the SB has that Manual Adjustment for blade, But So does My JD and for That matter so does My Snow Shovel  I do think getting back into a warm cab with My dog and tunes is a step Up . Granted for 1-5k more I could stay in truck full time but oh well maybe some other time . I don't Mind the issue myself. It is what it is and It Should be fine for My Needs. For less then 1k total output I will have a Shiny Decent Plow that I can drive Up to with either of My trucks and Go Play in My driveway and help out the neighbors now and again when needed . 

Thanks for all the info and sorry for long Rant


----------



## Yellow Snow (Jan 23, 2009)

600 bucks? wow, good deal. Yea, dont listen to the SB haters, I get a kick out of em too, SB plows move snow just fine, got mine on a 89 Chevy 1500 4x4 and it works great, nice and light, Im very happy with it. As far as getting out to angle it,,, no big deal, plan your passes and then ya dont have to angle the blade back and forth so much,, no big deal. 

Good Luck and Have Fun!!


----------



## tayln99 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Mr Yellow Snow .

Yep, I learned alot doing my drive with the JD with manual angle, I prob swap angles no more then 2-3 times to get all my stuff and one neighbors stuff done. Not that big a deal for me . Not saying I wouldn't rather have a full blown setup, but for right now I don't have the Trucks that I would want a full setup on. Oh and with the rest of my Plow Money stash i had, It will go towards building a NEW Garage /Shop this spring. We only have a standard 24x24 garage right now and adding a new shop "30x40" will get all 4 of our vehicles a place inside and more storage and working room.

Point being we all have our own agenda's and for some of us the SB just works out as the Blade of choice for our own situations 

so any scoop on winches or controls ?


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been trying to find the proper winch replacement for cheap, but have been unable to do so... I'm confident one of those Harbor Fright winches will work, but there's a lot to consider with regard to working with the chain setup, and the mounting plate is the least of them. 

You're right $400 for the replacement Snowbear switch is steep! I used a Superwinch replacement setup, and melted their cheezy relays in the first week. The replacement relays are holding up just fine. I posted the schematic in a recent thread, you could duplicate it with 2 SPDT heavy duty relays, total cost $20 plus the switch and wiring. 

I've got an idea going on a solenoid to release the plow angle. A button you push, then bump the plow into a snow bank or something to change the angle. Somebody on here did a winch to control plow angle, but I believe he had problems with the cable wearing quickly.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

I had a snowbear on my ranger. I bought a 1500lb superwinch on sale for $79 and found a remote kit on ebay for the winch and that was another $180. Nice convenience having no wires inside the cab and operated off a key fob. SB does sell them but there are other parts that will work. I will check my other computer for the website when I get back to the shop.

Good deal on the plow


----------



## tayln99 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Delagem, do you happen to have some part numbers / links to the actual unit ? and relays that are working for you ? I might end up going that route. 

I tried to call Gorilla today but i missed them again. 

Yeah that winch angle control looked nice, was hoping it kept on working and saw that problems came up. Nice effort though  

Let me know how your Lock release works out.


Cool Mikefras ! yeah model numbers or links to actual units please would help alot !


----------



## delagem (Jan 6, 2009)

My relay setup was just the relay box that came with the Superwinch 1102D from Northern Equipment. The winch has been a disaster, the wire keeps jumping out of the winch drum and getting chafed. The relay setup is simple, I posted it in this thread, post # 13:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77372

I bought my relays off eBay, but I found these, and they seem a little more reputable. This is my post from the ATV Forum where I originally was looking for them:

http://forums.atvconnection.com/index.cfm

Well, I was unable to find heavy duty relays locally, but I thought I'd post what I did find, in case anyone else might need them:

http://www.texasindustrialelectric.com/relays.asp

RC700112RN, 70 Amp Cole Hersee High Capacity Mini Relay, High Capacity Mini, Relay, SPDT, $9.75

http://www.geirelays.com/html/automotive.html

AR3, SPDT-80A, Plug-in or PCB, no price listed

Hope this helps someone!

Michael


----------



## tayln99 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am looking for a SB Mount for my 82' Ford F 150 ( Part # 61503 for 80'-91' F150's) if anyone knows of one not being used i could buy ? I will surely give it a good Home !


----------



## tayln99 (Feb 18, 2009)

wow yes it does help, Thanks !


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

ussmileyflagcall snowbear i was not pleased with the remote control they sent me so they sent me a pistle grip hardwired controller with a toggle switch on it i love it i have had no problems with it for 5 years now i have the chain on my 7 foot poly snowbear the only problems i have had sinse day one my electric lift freezes up on me so i have to bring a torch with me everytime i plow i bought a new motor last year had my old one rebuilt for 60 dollars this summer im going to try to upgrade my lift motor somehow i had to modify my snowbear i added alot of weight to it im hopeing i could use a stronger lift from another company and fab it on my plow i dont have any straps to my plow only a chain and a under powered lift motor good luck if you come up with any good ideas let me know good luck cherokeeman


----------



## pjakk (Feb 3, 2016)

pjakk I have two plows a Snowsport manual lit converted it to a power lift with a harbor freight 2500 pound winch for around $ 59 bucks on sale comes with a push button up down works fine used it for two years so far going to retro fit one to my Snowbear set up .


----------

